
The Ins and Outs of IBM’s Power9 ZZ Systems - rbanffy
https://www.nextplatform.com/2018/02/15/ins-outs-ibms-power9-zz-systems/
======
techdragon
And here I was thinking that Apple charged too much for memory. Ouch that’s
some steep prices. I wouldn’t mind hearing from real customers how it compared
to x86 server costs for them.

